# Fissidens Nobilis



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Is there a good comparison of the types of fissidens somewhere? I have some growing in a tank right now and its my favorite moss but I am not sure what it is exactly.


----------



## Rinfish (Aug 16, 2015)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7020/6584173955_1b44afaf7f_z.jpg

not the best comparison, and it doesnt include F. fontanus (phoenix moss) but still one of the only comparisons I can find easily on google!


I have some F. Fontanus growing in my tank (low-med-tech with DIY co2) and its growing slowly in comparison to my other mosses. I think it just takes time to acclimate and really root itself before it spreads. Very pretty moss though. Was considering getting F. nobilis for some other driftwood but wasn't sure how large it was in comparison to F. fontanus.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks 

I've always thought it was phoenix moss but I am not sure. It looks most like the dubias I think. 

The nobilis looks quite large.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

F. Fontanus is slow when compared to vesicualria or dubiana, etc, varieties. 

I have a good growth of F Fontanus in my tanks but F. Nobilis and F. Thai are extremely slow.


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

Most of these varieties i have found go slow growing, 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------

